# NVIDIA IA32 Display drivers 1.0-6106 released

## Imek

http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux_display_ia32_1.0-6106.html

I haven't tried them yet, but they're finally out.. And that damn amd64 problem is fixed, as is the 4kstacks problem.

----------

## u2mike

Looks nice. Gonna try it later today.

----------

## _Adik_

i hope it will be in portage soon, then i will give it a try!

----------

## neenee

ebuilds?  :Wink: 

update: https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=55714

----------

## floam

Neat.

http://floam.sh.nu/thermal.png

----------

## Vanquirius

Pretty cool that those drivers are out!

Floam, you made me think about my breathing (as per sig) and now I'm going to suffocate unless I pay constant attention. Well done!  :Smile: 

----------

## floam

 *Vanquirius wrote:*   

> Pretty cool that those drivers are out!
> 
> Floam, you made me think about my breathing (as per sig) and now I'm going to suffocate unless I pay constant attention. Well done! :-)

 It worked!

----------

## neenee

well, they do not work for me  :Neutral: 

----------

## dob

 *neenee wrote:*   

> well, they do not work for me 

 Neither for me

After I try to startx, all I get is a blank screen, even when I try to switch back to a console.

No error message in xorg or the kernel's log   :Confused: 

----------

## dob

The changelog states that the driver now supports ACPI   :Cool: 

----------

## msimplay

can we get it ia portage yet ?

----------

## neenee

seeing as how people have problems with it, i doubt

it would do any good to put it in portage right away.

----------

## Skrot

Works fine for me. Did you rmmod nvidia before trying X again? See if that helps. I had to do that.

----------

## neenee

i tried. i also tried opengl-update nvidia - to no avail.

----------

## floam

You didn't use the ebuild, did you? Just use the installer, it works perfectly.

Edit: There is a new ebuild on bugzilla, it should work.

----------

## John5788

alright, ive been waiting for this!  :Smile: 

----------

## John5788

used to ebuild from bugs.gentoo.org, works perfectly. currently recompiling kernel with 4kb stacks  :Smile: 

----------

## neenee

 *floam wrote:*   

> You didn't use the ebuild, did you? Just use the installer, it works perfectly.
> 
> Edit: There is a new ebuild on bugzilla, it should work.

 

the new ebuilds did the trick  :Wink: 

----------

## Ateo

6106 compiles fine with 2.6.6-mm1... I'm not sure this matters for this particular flavor of the kernel since 2.6.6-mm1 has no "Use 4Kb for kernel stacks instead of 8Kb" option.

----------

## msimplay

so is it worth updating then ?

----------

## bennettp

HAHA IT WORKS!!  :Very Happy: 

This is the first version since 4496 that works on my computer. Now I'm not stuck using the 2.6.5 kernels, I can use a newer one!

EDIT: I'm now using 2.6.7-gentoo with 4k stacks, nptl, acpi/apic (i forget which is which) and a WORKING NVIDIA driver.  :Smile: 

Looking on the nvidia website, they've added an "nvidia-bug-report.sh" script, which generates a logfile for bugreports. Well done!

----------

## sindre

So have they added support for regparam too? And have they added PIC support so that we can link qt/kde against gl-libs and still be able to prelink? The way it is now, no novices using kde get any prelinking. We actually have to compile both qt and kdeartwork without opengl-support to be able to prelink kde. I bet few of the binary-distros does this, so most people running kde, using the nvidia driver ends up with a slower system (for anything but 3d of course).

----------

## cyfred

If you grab the latest ebuilds and patches from http://dev.gentoo.org/~cyfred/overlay/media-video/nvidia-overlay.tar.bz2

You will get

/usr/bin/nvidia-settings

/usr/bin/nvidia-bug-report.sh 

As for PIC (honestly I have no idea)....

----------

## Ateo

 *msimplay wrote:*   

> so is it worth updating then ?

 

I am the "I want the latest and greatest software" type so I suggest at least trying the update.

----------

## MighMoS

What was the problem with 4k stacks?  Because it turns out that untill last week (when I disabled it as a safety option) I'd been using 4k stacks with nvidia since the option came out.

----------

## joki

emerge nvidia-kernel works correctly but from emergin nvidia-glx i got this response:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> >>> Unpacking source...
> 
> Creating directory NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6106-pkg1
> ...

 

Any help suggested?

----------

## Lucretia

 *cyfred wrote:*   

> If you grab the latest ebuilds and patches from http://dev.gentoo.org/~cyfred/overlay/media-video/nvidia-overlay.tar.bz2
> 
> You will get
> 
> /usr/bin/nvidia-settings
> ...

 

After finding the archive - it was renamed to nvidia-overlay-20040702.tar.bz2 and placed a few directories up in the tree - I tried to emerge, but it failed with the following message:

```

ACCESS DENIED  open_wr:   /usr/src/linux-2.6.5-gentoo-r1/.__modpost.cmd

/bin/sh: line 1: ./.__modpost.cmd: Permission denied

make[3]: *** [__modpost] Error 1

make[2]: *** [modules] Error 2

NVIDIA: left KBUILD.

nvidia.ko failed to build!

make[1]: *** [module] Error 1

make: *** [module] Error 2

 

!!! ERROR: media-video/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6106 failed.

!!! Function src_compile, Line 83, Exitcode 2

!!! Failed to build module

 

--------------------------- ACCESS VIOLATION SUMMARY ---------------------------LOG FILE = "/tmp/sandbox-media-video_-_nvidia-kernel-1.0.6106-29467.log"

 

open_wr:   /usr/src/linux-2.6.5-gentoo-r1/.tmp_versions/nvidia.mod

open_wr:   /usr/src/linux-2.6.5-gentoo-r1/.__modpost.cmd

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

```

I finally got nvidia-kernel to emerge with the following:

FEATURES="-sandbox -usersandbox" emerge  nvidia-kernel

I've never had to do this before, and others have, WTF?

Anyways, it's installed. I just need to try it.

Thanks,

Luke.

----------

## firephoto

I am running the new drivers, work fine except I found a problem.

Twinview, KDE, second display, opengl * running, second display jiggles. I thought it was just an armyops thing but I just ran glxgears (on display 1) and after 20-25 seconds the second display went into spasms.

Anyone else confirm this? I'm running KDE 3.2, Vanilla 2.6.7 w/4k stacks, FX5600 card with dual analog displays @ 1024x768, latest everything ~x86 + linux-headers-2.6.7-r1 and glibc-2.3.4.20040619. *Using nptl also.Last edited by firephoto on Thu Jul 01, 2004 8:51 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## thubble

Looks like dev.gentoo.org is down. Are there any mirrors available for the overlay?

----------

## firephoto

A little more info.

I've made the problem go away for now.

Ok I changed to a different resolution.

Old modeline that caused the problems:

ModeLine "1024x768" 119.45 1024 1072 1312 1408 768 770 782 808 #105Hz

New modeline, higher res, same params to come up with it @ http://koala.ilog.fr/cgi-bin/nph-colas-modelines

ModeLine "1152x864" 130.52 1152 1200 1440 1536 864 866 878 904 #94Hz

All seems good with 1152x864 except for a new "look" to my desktop now.

Maybe my timings were just a little too close to the edge of stable?

It was a second head problem too because I could split a window that was jiggling and only the part on the right monitor would jiggle, left side was fine.

----------

## coelho

nvidia-settings is not working very well 

```
>>> Source unpacked.

>>> Install nvidia-settings-1.0 into /var/tmp/portage/nvidia-settings-1.0/image/ category media-video

install: cannot stat `nvidia-settings': No such file or directory

man:

prepallstrip:

strip:

>>> Completed installing into /var/tmp/portage/nvidia-settings-1.0/image/

>>> Merging media-video/nvidia-settings-1.0 to /

--- /usr/

--- /usr/bin/

--- /usr/share/

--- /usr/share/doc/

--- /usr/share/doc/nvidia-settings-1.0/

```

----------

## cyfred

Ebuilds are now in portage.

----------

## dalek

 *floam wrote:*   

> Neat.
> 
> http://floam.sh.nu/thermal.png

 

Where did you get that package from?  I don't have that screen.

I want that.  I did get the overclocking thing but never seen that before.

I also noticed that my AGP is 'disabled'.  Wonder why that is?    :Confused: 

 :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Skrot

 *dalek wrote:*   

>  *floam wrote:*   Neat.
> 
> http://floam.sh.nu/thermal.png Where did you get that package from?  I don't have that screen.

 That's nvidia-settings. It was in the initial nvidia 6106 ebuilds on bugs.gentoo.org (in the GLX one i think, not sure). But now it's in a separate package called, oddly enough, nvidia-settings. Now I just need nvidia to do something about overclocking in linux, and i'll be a happy chappy.  :Smile: 

----------

## dalek

I had found the nvidia-settings one with emerge -s nvidia.  I just wanted to make sure before I went to the trouble of installing it, since it is masked.

I got it but I guess my whimpy card doesn't support the temp stuff.    :Crying or Very sad: 

Thanks.  Maybe when I get me a newer card it will give those temps too.

Later

 :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Vadatajs

 *joki wrote:*   

> emerge nvidia-kernel works correctly but from emergin nvidia-glx i got this response:
> 
>  *Quote:*   
> 
> >>> Unpacking source...
> ...

 

I just commented that line out in the ebuild and everything works fine for me, even with 4k stacks and REGPARM.

----------

## mondauge

ok.. I got another error here:

```

  ld -m elf_i386  -r -o /var/tmp/portage/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6106/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6106-pkg1/usr/src/nv/nvidia.o /var/tmp/portage/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6106/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6106-pkg1/usr/src/nv/nv-kernel.o /var/tmp/portage/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6106/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6106-pkg1/usr/src/nv/nv.o /var/tmp/portage/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6106/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6106-pkg1/usr/src/nv/os-agp.o /var/tmp/portage/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6106/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6106-pkg1/usr/src/nv/os-interface.o /var/tmp/portage/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6106/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6106-pkg1/usr/src/nv/os-registry.o

/bin/sh: line 1: /var/tmp/portage/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6106/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6106-pkg1/usr/src/nv/.tmp_versions/nvidia.mod: no such file or directory

  Building modules, stage 2.

make -rR -f /usr/src/linux-2.6.5-love4/scripts/Makefile.modpost

NVIDIA: left KBUILD.

nvidia.ko failed to build!

make[1]: *** [module] Fehler 1

make: *** [module] Fehler 2

!!! ERROR: media-video/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6106 failed.

!!! Function src_compile, Line 87, Exitcode 2

!!! Failed to build module

```

any suggestions?

mondauge

----------

## cyfred

mondauge can you provide a link to the complete emerge log, honestly your problem has to be above that somewhere -- the problem being why .tmp_versions/nvidia.mod doesnt get created, which is rediculous unless some gcc error occured before that wasnt fatal...

----------

## mondauge

sure  :Smile: 

Here you can find the output of emerge info

Here is the complete output from emerge nvidia-kernel -v

mondauge

----------

## ()

These drivers appear smooth, and the gfx card fan is finally back to normal (no more highfrequent noise). Xine cores on me though, and the backtrace indicates it happens in libGL. I haven't bothered to emerge an older version of the drivers though, so the problem could be elsewhere. These new drivers work fine with Xine for everyone else?

----------

## naseweis

Built & worked just fine, when I grabbed the ebuilds from dev.gentoo.org. Thank you, cyfred.

As for the 32 bit compatabilty promised, I'm not sure I got what I wanted... 

```
/mnt/gentoo32/usr/bin/mplayer: error while loading shared libraries: libnvidia-tls.so.1: cannot handle TLS data

```

Mupen64 is broken the same way and they both used to work fine. 

My setup includes a complete 32bit gentoo install, which is both bootable and chrootable with *bind* mounts and I added its library paths to ld.so.conf in my 64bit install. The 32bit system also includes the latest driver/glx version (for x86-32) but the same error also occured, before I updated the jailed system.

EDIT: found my solution elsewhere, it all works like a charm now  :Smile: 

----------

## piffle

 *Quote:*   

> These new drivers work fine with Xine for everyone else?

 

NO. xine, mplayer, and xmms (at least) all segfault on startup for me.  Reverting to 5336 fixed the problem.  Any insights would be appreciated. (2.6.7, 8k stacks and no regparm). 

Also, can anyone switch to console with these drivers? I still get a blank screen, although at least with 6106 I could crtl-alt-F7 back to X successfully.

----------

## firephoto

I get segfaults with both xine and xmms, re-emerged xine-lib and it didn't help. Mplayer works fine though (kmplayer). Nvidia settings was working sort of, I clicked enable cursor shadows and X crashed, since then if I try to start nvidia-settings with an existing config X will crash. If I delete ~/.nvidia-settings-rc then it will run till I quit and try to run again. This is from both a konsole and an application launcher since I read something at nvforums that said you shouldn't run it from a prompt. Maybe the ebuild for nvidia-settings should created an app-link? I haven't rebooted though either so maybe it's some setting stuck in the card. KDE starts fine after X crashes.

```
bash-2.05b# emerge info

Portage 2.0.50-r8 (default-x86-1.4, gcc-3.3.3, glibc-2.3.4.20040619-r0, 2.6.7)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.7 i686 AMD Athlon(tm) XP 1900+

Gentoo Base System version 1.5.1

distcc 2.14 i686-pc-linux-gnu (protocols 1 and 2) (default port 3632) [disabled]

Autoconf: sys-devel/autoconf-2.59-r4

Automake: sys-devel/automake-1.8.5-r1

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86 ~x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CFLAGS="-O3 -march=athlon-xp -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -ftracer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

COMPILER="gcc3"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/xkb /usr/kde/2/share/config /usr/kde/3.2/share/config /usr/kde/3.3/share/config /usr/kde/3/share/config /usr/share/config /var/qmail/control"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/gconf /etc/terminfo /etc/env.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O3 -march=athlon-xp -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -ftracer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoaddcvs ccache sandbox"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://mirrors.tds.net/gentoo"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.namerica.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="3dnow X acpi aim alsa apm arts artswrappersuid audiofile avi berkdb bonobo cdr cjk crypt cups curl dga divx4linux dv dvd dvdr emacs emacs-w3 encode esd fastcgi flac flash foomaticdb gd gdbm ggi gif gphoto2 gpm gps gstreamer gtk gtk2 gtkhtml icq imagemagick imap imlib jabber java joystick jpeg kde lcms libg++ libgda libwww mad mikmod mmx motif mozilla mpeg msn ncurses nls nptl offensive oggvorbis opengl oscar oss pam pdflib perl png ppds python qt quicktime readline samba scanner sdl slang slp snmp speex spell sse ssl svg svga tcltk tcpd theora tiff truetype tscd unicode usb videos wmf wxwindows x86 xinerama xml xml2 xmms xv xvid yahoo zlib"

```

----------

## Angrybob

 *piffle wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   These new drivers work fine with Xine for everyone else? 
> 
> NO. xine, mplayer, and xmms (at least) all segfault on startup for me.  Reverting to 5336 fixed the problem.  Any insights would be appreciated. (2.6.7, 8k stacks and no regparm). 
> 
> Also, can anyone switch to console with these drivers? I still get a blank screen, although at least with 6106 I could crtl-alt-F7 back to X successfully.

 

I can switch to consoles fine, and after recompiling mplayer it runs. xine still crashes though....

also mplayer won't go fullscreen properly... it shows the video fullscreen but offset from the top left corner quite a lot.

----------

## mondauge

ok guys, 

I couldn't find a solution to the build problem mentioned above. So I tried switching to a different kernel (development-sources-2.6.7) and now it works like a charm  :Smile: 

thx for helping

mondauge

----------

## bennettp

 *Vadatajs wrote:*   

>  *joki wrote:*   emerge nvidia-kernel works correctly but from emergin nvidia-glx i got this response:
> 
>  *Quote:*   
> 
> >>> Unpacking source...
> ...

 

I just patched it manually. Its only 1 line. But apparently its fixed now anyway.

----------

## firephoto

I saw this last night, says there's something wrong with the GL header files. Anyone know if this could be some of the problems with programs segfaulting?

http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=31010

----------

## Warp4

I don't know why but

if i download this driver http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux_display_ia32_1.0-6106.html

and

emerge -C nvidia-kernel

emerge -C nvidia-glx

and next 

# ./NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6106-pkg1.run

all is running fine here, no segfaults in xmms.

----------

## firephoto

As above, I unemerged nvidia-kernel, nvidia-glx, nvidia-settings, ran the nvidia installer (twice, X hicupped the first time) started KDE. Xine is working (kaffeine) great and I just started XMMS. Not sure what the difference is but the ebuild is breaking something or omitting something?

----------

## bammbamm808

Emerging nvidia drivers has NEVER worked for me. I just ran the nvidia installer and so far, so good. More testing needed, though. Compiling a 2.6.7 4k stacks kernel as I type.

----------

## dalek

I won't repeat all the rant I just posted but I had to recompile my kernel with 4K stacks to.  Re-emerge the stuff and it works fine.

I re-emerged nvidia-kernel nvidia-glx then did opengl-update nvidia then modules-update.  Then it worked fine.  May want to make sure the module is loaded to.

I had to reboot though.  Lost my uptime.    :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

I think I'll go cry myself to sleep now.

 :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

